# Ford 1600 hydraulic issues



## Tjb393 (Aug 8, 2015)

Today when I put the lift up, it went up as normal but then it wouldn't go back down. When the engine is at a low rpm, there is a whining sound coming from the pump but when the rpms are higher, the sound goes away. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Tjb393,

Thanks for visiting our tractor forum.

See items #32,#33, #34, etc., on the attached parts diagram. This is called the drop restrictor valve. It may be plugged with debris to the point that it will not allow the lift to drop. I think just opening/clearing this valve may allow the lift to drop. Otherwise, you will have to pull the valve and clean it.

How long has it been since the hydraulic fluid has been changed? Filter?? Might be a good time to change it. 

If cleaning the drop restrictor valve doesn't cure the problem, I would pull apart and clean all spring-loaded components illustrated on the diagram, one of which will be the unloader valve. A stuck unloader valve is usually attributed to the problem when the lift stuck in the "up" position. There is also a spool valve that should be cleaned.

Good luck, and let us know what you discovered as your problem.


----------



## Tjb393 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and the diagram! I took that valve out that you had mentioned (got a bath while doing it) and it let the pressure out and dropped the hitch. I cleaned the valve and put it back in. As soon as I started up the tractor, with the lever in the down position, the hitch instantly went back up and won't come down again. Happen to know which number is the unloader valve?


----------



## Tjb393 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got it figured out. It was the valve for the control lever. It was stuck in so it just kept wanting to lift. Took it apart and cleaned it up and now it works great. Thanks again for the help and the diagram.


----------

